# Bodas Vladimir de mierda MANDAN



## Polirisitas (28 Ago 2019)

TNPR


----------



## Rafa_ (28 Ago 2019)

Gente guapa, de etiqueta en un ambiente selecto, ecléctico. Manda.
El vodka en bidones metálicos de la Cepsa manda.
Entrar a la boda pareciendo que se sale del after manda.
Ir de tiendas a comprar un nuevo chándal de boda y llevar las bolsas de plástico del Corte Ingles Vasili de mierda manda.

Aprended capitalistillas.


----------



## Cuncas (28 Ago 2019)




----------



## Ayios (28 Ago 2019)

Y detrás las bolsas del chino con las cervezas. Mucha clase.


----------



## Polirisitas (28 Ago 2019)

Rafa_ dijo:


> Corte Vasili manda.



Mis beintes de antevraso.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Ago 2019)

Se me han caido todos los mitos sobre los rusos. Pensaba que las rusas eran tipas rubias explosivas de 1,80 y los rusos como Ivan Danko.


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Ago 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Se me han caido todos los mitos sobre los rusos. Pensaba que las rusas eran tipas rubias explosivas de 1,80 y los rusos como Ivan Danko.



Son así todos y todas, lo que pasa es que esa boda la celebrarían en Barcelona o en Elda y ya se sabe: todo lo malo se acaba pegando.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (29 Ago 2019)

Sí pero te llevas a una rusa para toda la vida en edad de ser fecundada.

Mucho mejor que una paticorta patria premenopáusica, que prepare el bodorrio con todas las chorradas que le recomienden en forobodas. Y te gastes una pasta, para que te dure unos pocos años antes de pedirte el divorcio, la casa y los niños.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2019)

Yo iría a una de esas, tiene pinta de que se lo han de pasar de puta madre


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (29 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo iría a una de esas, tiene pinta de que se lo han de pasar de puta madre



Todo son risas hasta que alguno saca la metralleta.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2019)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Todo son risas hasta que alguno saca la metralleta.



El poder ir a una boda en chándal bien merece un sacrificio


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (29 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El poder ir a una boda en chándal bien merece un sacrificio



Chándal, tacones y bolso de raso con svaroskis. Mis dies.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2019)

Prefiero riñonera y zapato plano


----------



## Polirisitas (29 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Prefiero riñonera y zapato plano



Riñonera para los riñones de recambio, imagino.

es ustec HAMO



no homo


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ago 2019)

La moda yonki abertzalecostrosa es tendencia


----------



## Polirisitas (29 Ago 2019)

Jailo MÍTICO, ÉPICO, Poliédrico y BRUTALÉRRIMO


TNP @Derroidoria


talwc


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Sep 2019)

Rusia es lo putísimo más.


----------



## biba ecuador (12 Sep 2019)

Polirisitas dijo:


> TNPR



Uno de los 4 usa gafas.......cual?


----------



## D4sser (12 Sep 2019)

Aprended betillas, mi novia el día de nuestra boda y el eslavo al que se la quité


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (12 Sep 2019)




----------



## Christina Mirabilis (12 Sep 2019)

Gopniks mandan.


----------



## Polirisitas (12 Sep 2019)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Jailo MÍTICO, ÉPICO, Poliédrico y BRUTALÉRRIMO
> 
> 
> TNP @Derroidoria
> ...



A pelitov


----------



## D4sser (13 Sep 2019)

Se les ve vuena jente. Envidio no haber tenido amistades así de adolescente, no haber vivido esos entornos, esa cohesión.


----------



## D4sser (26 Sep 2019)

Los redneck son putos pijos de colegio privado en comparación


----------



## Polirisitas (27 Sep 2019)

biba rednecklovosk!


mverte al ninitariado!


talwc


----------



## Karlb (27 Sep 2019)

Hilazo hilazísimo.


----------



## Herodotez (27 Sep 2019)

Cómo se me había pasado este zread?

Pillо флтую ел нуыю мчтужо


----------



## Polirisitas (27 Sep 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> Hilazo hilazísimo.



EPOPÉIKOV

es poco


talwc


----------



## Gominolo astuto (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## Pollepolle (27 Sep 2019)

Aqui te casas en chandal ella te lo echaria en cara todos los dias de su vida, de que no es feliz por tu culpa.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (27 Sep 2019)

Cumpleaños infantiles como Dios manda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Sep 2019)

jojoojojojojo ... como putas cabras


----------



## computer_malfuction (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## visaman (27 Sep 2019)

son las mejores bodas con diferencia te lo pasas de puta madre, follas como un descosido, comes hasta hartarte


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2019)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Todo son risas hasta que alguno saca la metralleta.









*+*







.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (6 Nov 2019)

Rafa_ dijo:


> Gente guapa, de etiqueta en un ambiente selecto, ecléctico. Manda.
> El vodka en bidones metálicos de la Cepsa manda.
> Entrar a la boda pareciendo que se sale del after manda.
> Ir de tiendas a comprar un nuevo chándal de boda y llevar las bolsas de plástico del Corte Ingles Vasili de mierda manda.
> ...



"CHANDAL DE BODA" eso supera con creces al "Chandal Yonki"


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2019)

_¡Llevar la pipa a la boda manda betillas!_


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2019)

El @Doc Smoking y @ANNITTA el día de su boda.


----------



## Luisa Rey (6 Nov 2019)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> El @Doc Smoking y @ANNITTA el día de su boda.


----------



## Luisa Rey (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Nov 2019)

estos hilos le devuelven a uno la fe en la humanidac


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


>



a la que canta como los ángeles melafo.


----------



## MrFrog (6 Nov 2019)

Suprimo dijo:


> _¡Llevar la pipa a la boda manda betillas!_



No lo entiendo, una "ruleta rusa" se hace con revolver.


----------



## torio (6 Nov 2019)

Esta gente parece que vive en los 90s


----------



## misho (6 Nov 2019)

Bodas pacorro de mierda mandan , ver bailar la mayonesa a tus padres.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (6 Nov 2019)

Mejor pinta y mas alegres que los bodorrios hispanies.


----------



## Il Corvo (6 Nov 2019)

Madre mia esos trajes de boda del chino


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Nov 2019)

En algún foro ruso estarán riéndose de las bodas de canis españoles.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Nov 2019)

Ahora que se acerca la Navidad dejo este maravilloso vídeo para que lo disfrutéis con vuestras familias. 

с рождеством




Y aquí otro vídeo de bodas. Buenos bailes, buenas bebidas y Buenos alimentos. Qué envidia.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (6 Nov 2019)

Yo solo te hamo a ti, Ratoиa. Deseo que surja la ocasión de invitarte una cita romántica cagando juntos en la playa y que ello de inicio a nuestro romance eterno...


----------



## Polirisitas (6 Nov 2019)

Spoiler: NUTRIIIIIIIIC


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2019)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Ahora que se acerca la Navidad dejo este maravilloso vídeo para que lo disfrutéis con vuestras familias.
> 
> с рождеством



Ponlo en hezpoiler iga de fruta.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2019)

Cierto. Otro troll que se hace pasar por tía. ¿Qué cojones pasa que hay tantos haciendo eso últimamente?


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## mapachën (6 Nov 2019)

Destilan clase y vodka por sus poros.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. deperro (6 Nov 2019)

Harton de reír, muy guapoc


----------



## LostSouls (6 Nov 2019)

Ostia qué jefes los putos gopniks con chandal de MENA, calcetín blanco y zapatos. Por no hablar de los bailes simiescos.


----------



## Karlb (6 Nov 2019)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> En algún foro ruso estarán riéndose de las bodas de canis españoles.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Nov 2019)

Son un puto no parar.

To guapo pa dar el "да quiero"







Guapos y felices, el mejor día de sus vidas. 







La pedida.







Noche de bodas.


----------



## Adriano_ (6 Nov 2019)

Este hilo es demencial.


----------



## Polirisitas (6 Nov 2019)

HILO ÉPICO
BRUTALÉRRIMO
EPOPÉICO
y MAGNIFICIÉNTICO.


TOMA NOTA PVTO @Dodoria


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Nov 2019)

saludos terrícola, llévame ante tu lider.....


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## mecaweto (6 Nov 2019)

Chincheta para este hilo ya. Es apoteósico.


----------



## jvega (6 Nov 2019)

no nos importa lo que digas te tenemos ignorada sin necesidad del ignore


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> saludos terrícola....



Por favor, que les llevamos años de ventaja...


----------



## Luisa Rey (7 Nov 2019)

Porqué no postearía algo así? Hay mujeres que se dejan tomar esas fotos, porqué yo no habría de subirlas?


----------



## allan smithee (7 Nov 2019)

Qué sutileza....


----------



## Luisa Rey (7 Nov 2019)

tu dime como le hago para que no se vean los metadatos y envío una de mis gordacas manos


----------



## LIMONCIO (7 Nov 2019)

Muy fan de este hilo. Les llevan años de ventaja a nuestras bodas pacocani de barriada


----------



## Luisa Rey (7 Nov 2019)

Que conste que tuviste la oportunidad de verificar @Jaisenberg pero me he aburrido de esperar. Saludos!

PD. No soy una mujer común, pero eso no implica que tenga rabo o lo haya tenido en algún punto.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (7 Nov 2019)

PUEDO escribir los versos más tristes esta noche.

Escribir, por ejemplo: "La noche está estrellada,
y tiritan, azules, los astros, a lo lejos".

Pero puedo entrar en este hilo de morralla y esperpento, y sentirme libre y sano como en mi Santísimo Sacramento. 


Gora Rusia Askatuta! 
водка manda.


----------



## Polirisitas (7 Nov 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> Chincheta para este hilo ya. Es apoteósico.



HÁGASE
CÚMPLASE A PELO

Es loleantérrimo, alguna vec lo he fuído hacido y más de 4/5 min. no aguanto. ¿Cual es el secreto de esos malditos turcochinos? Imagino que jiñarán en la misma pose.

REVÉLESE.


----------



## moncton (7 Nov 2019)

Pues claro que saben a lo que vienen, y las sudamericanas tambien y las africanas y las chinas...

Como me dijo una Brasileira hace muchos años, para estar de puta en una aldea de brasil y jugarsela para ganar una mierda, se vino a españa, que es seguro, limpio y sin movidas y se sacaba 5000 euretes al mes limpitos de polvo y paja

Las cuentas que habia hecho, 1500 para vivir decentemente y el resto al colchon, en un año ahorrar 50.000 euros y volver a brasil, comprar casa y montar negocio. Tia muy centrada y con ideas claras

Otras reconocian que si que ganaban un paston, pero que les gustaba la fiesta, los bolsos caros, los trapitos, viajar...


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2019)

Por si queréis echar un vistazo a más rascanalgas rusos  

Aparatos - Qué cosas pasan en Rusia hoyga (el andarríos)


----------



## visaman (7 Nov 2019)

moncton dijo:


> Pues claro que saben a lo que vienen, y las sudamericanas tambien y las africanas y las chinas...
> 
> Como me dijo una Brasileira hace muchos años, para estar de puta en una aldea de brasil y jugarsela para ganar una mierda, se vino a españa, que es seguro, limpio y sin movidas y se sacaba 5000 euretes al mes limpitos de polvo y paja
> 
> ...



si fueras mujer de que país te gustaría ser? porque estar buena y ser una putona ya te se concede pro defecto.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (7 Nov 2019)

Nuestros _canis _parecen chavales de un colegio del* OPUS DEI* al lado de la variedad autóctona rusa. Hasta los _canis _ingleses (llamados allí "_chavs_") parecen gente medianamente civilizada a su lado.


----------



## Polirisitas (9 Nov 2019)




----------



## Maybe (9 Nov 2019)

Madre mía, qué derroche de... creatividad... en esas fotos de boda 

Gran trabajo de documentación!


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (9 Nov 2019)

Este es un pavo que se dedica a coleccionar CPUs.


----------



## Poseidón (9 Nov 2019)

Un pueblo extraño desde luego.


----------



## Nobunaga-Ventreven (9 Nov 2019)

Buen hilo mejores hepatitis


----------



## loquesubebaja (9 Nov 2019)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Ahora que se acerca la Navidad dejo este maravilloso vídeo para que lo disfrutéis con vuestras familias.
> 
> с рождеством
> 
> ...




Vídeo de bodas de referencia mundial . Mítico baile del plato. Gente guapa dándolo todo.


----------



## hlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhh (9 Nov 2019)

Me ha empezado a picar la nariz con sólo imaginarme que esas alfombras son reales brasileños.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Nov 2019)

faltaba la foto con procesadores en la pared rugiendo duro mientras caldean la habitación, pero ya estamos casi.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Nov 2019)

Portal dijo:


> y lo curioso es que no se ve ni un puto arbol frutal de ninguna clase, ni un limonero, manzano, castaño, nogal, higuera, lo unico que parece qeu se ve son pequeños huertos con patatas, tampoco se ven gallineros, cerdos, vacas, perros
> 
> tampoco se ve maiz, trigo, ni otras cosechas, igual es que esta todo colectivizado y justo en ucrania



Pues te fijarás mucho en las plantas, pero conocerlas más bien poco.

La mayoría de las que has puesto no sobrevivirían ni de coña al clima ruso, por ejemplo los nogales y limoneros ya no los puedes poner en cualquier sitio de Galicia, y los castaños dependen mucho del tipo de suelo, aparte de que no son árboles de jardín precisamente.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Nov 2019)

Portal dijo:


> ya se que el clima es extremo y mas en esa zona que he puesto cerca del artico, y que no crecen las mismas plantas en regiones tan lejanas, pero me refiero a la ausencia total de cualquier arbol frutal, solo he visto unas parras,
> 
> me imaginaba qe pudiera haber avellanos, cerezos, yo que se, algo que de frutos, a no ser que esos arboles que se ven y que desconozco den algun tipo de fruto
> 
> ...



No conozco su clima, y puede variar mucho dentro de un valle a una montaña, pero repito, hay árboles que aunque tú creas que son resistentes no lo son, el nogal no lo es, no es necesario que haga un frío ártico, llega con que le afecten las heladas y se produzcan en mal momento.

Por otro lado, árboles que creemos que son comunes, no tienen por qué serlo en toda europa. Quizás veas frutales y ni siquiera lo sepas porque no los conoces ¿Sabes lo que es un azufaifo o un serbal? En Galicia no se estilan

Rusia persigue la independencia alimentaria: compra miles de manzanos y tecnología agrícola



> Rusia es el mayor importador de manzanas del mundo porque las variedades locales se pudren y pierden sus propiedades mucho más rápido que las cultivadas en Europa o China y los compradores a menudo prefieren el sabor de la fruta importada.



En Galicia sobran las setas, sin embargo nunca ha habido cultura de comerlas, como sí ocurre en otros sitios.


----------



## Barruno (9 Nov 2019)

Brutal.
Antes muertos que sencillos!!!


----------



## Il Corvo (10 Nov 2019)

Yo creo que las alfombras son para aislar el frío


----------



## horik (13 Nov 2019)

Las bodas Mohamed son igual de vistosas.


----------



## Polirisitas (13 Nov 2019)

vien beído


mis beintes a rodabraso


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Nov 2019)

Il Corvo dijo:


> Yo creo que las alfombras son para aislar el frío



Y para darle de paso un toque medieval al zulo. No tienes tapices en las paredes pero tienes alfombras para que tu humilde morada parezca el castillo de Alexander Nevsky.


----------



## Adriano_ (15 Dic 2019)

Hilo epopeyico e mitico.


----------



## NORDWAND (15 Dic 2019)

HILAZO¡¡¡


----------



## Pall0t (15 Dic 2019)

La prueba del amianto...


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Dic 2019)

Este tipo de cosas pasa cuando tus contactos culturales con el mundo occidental civilizado se han limitado al cine y la television: estos rusos vieron algo sobre despedidas de soltero y lo asociaron correctamente con el tema bodas, pero el pequeño detalle de que las despedidas de soltero se celebran el dia antes de la boda parece que se les escapo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2019)

Polirisitas dijo:


> TNPR



El novio está bueno.


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Ene 2020)

No total mente relacionado con las vodas bladimir de mierda, pero tanpoco heztá de más:

*Muere durante una fiesta de Año Nuevo y su cadáver pasa sentado 2 días a la mesa sin que nadie se dé cuenta del deceso*

*EFE *09.01.2020 - 15:11H

*. La Policía halló el cuerpo después de que la familia denunciara su desaparición. 
. El anfitrión lo había golpeado en la cabeza con un tronco. *






Representación de dos hombres ebrios. ARCHIVO

_Un hombre murió durante una *celebración por el Año Nuevo en Bielorrusia *tras recibir un *golpe en la cabeza del anfitrión de la fiesta *y su fallecimiento pasó inadvertido durante al menos dos días, informó este jueves la prensa.

El insólito hecho tuvo lugar en una casa situada en la *localidad bielorrusa de Cheressy, *en el norte del país.

La investigación del caso comenzó después de que la Policía recibiera este miércoles una denuncia sobre la *desaparición de un hombre de 50 años *presentada por su esposa, señala la agencia Belta.


Según la mujer, el hombre llevaba *varios días sin aparecer *por casa.

En sus investigaciones los agentes establecieron que el último lugar donde fue visto el desaparecido fue la *casa de un vecino de la misma localidad*, artesano de oficio, que recientemente había regresado a su pueblo de un viaje a Rusia.

*La fiesta comenzó el 30 de diciembre*

Fue allí donde los policías hallaron el cadáver del hombre *sentado a una mesa festiva*, donde la celebración del Año Nuevo *comenzó el pasado 30 de diciembre*, escribe la agencia RIA Novosti, que indica que el fallecimiento, según informaciones preliminares, ocurrió en la noche del 6 de enero.

*"El dueño de la casa confesó que durante una pelea le dio un golpe en la cabeza con un tronco, pero como la víctima llevaba una capucha, no se percató enseguida de la gravedad de lo ocurrido y continuó la juerga solo"*, señaló la Policía bielorrusa en un comunicado.

Durante el interrogatorio, el anfitrión señaló no obstante que pasado un tiempo después de la pelea *"comenzó a sospechar que el invitado *no se encontraba del todo bien".

El agresor ha sido detenido y *acusado de causar graves lesiones *corporales con resultado de muerte._


----------



## Polirisitas (9 Ene 2020)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No total mente relacionado con las vodas bladimir de mierda, pero tanpoco heztá de más:
> 
> *Muere durante una fiesta de Año Nuevo y su cadáver pasa sentado 2 días a la mesa sin que nadie se dé cuenta del deceso*
> 
> ...





TNPR


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Ene 2020)

le falta el biberón de cerveza al niño.


----------



## Polirisitas (9 Ene 2020)

fijo que luego jiñan de pie

estos ruskies


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2020)




----------



## culosucio (10 Ene 2020)

Mi hermana tiene una amiga rusa desde hace muchos años, la chica tienen mucho dinero, su casa es una de esas casas cubo cuadradas ( 3M€ ) ahora mas. Tiene un bmw m2 verde estridente fluorescente tipo kawasaki y ella SIEMPRE va con chandal adidas. Hemos quedado y salido muchas veces y lo mismo, siempre en chandal adidas, no rebook o nike, solo adidas y zapatos normales o botas , nunca zapatillas

Pese a que ella hace cara de oler caca y le faltan tetas, creo que la rusa mas fea es mas guapa que la española mas guapa, no se si sera puntual y solo mi caso, pero el sexo desastroso, basocamente solo se pone en la cama como una estrella de mar y.no hace absolutamente nada, aparte de arquear la espalda, apretar fuerte con las manos y gemir

despues solo se levanta y dice "gRRRacias he pasado muy bien, otRRRo dia quedamos, Te quieRRRo " abrazo y ya esta

La tipa es astuta, salimos habitualmente , quedamos , cocina ella o paga la cena en bares pacodemierda de los 70, pero no me compra nada o me da € sabie do que soy pobre

Creo que les gusta la sencillez de la clase baja con la ostentosidades de los ricos

PD. un dia me presento a sus primas que venian a pasar el mes de agosto aqui, y casi me corro solo con verlas, joder macho, vaya hembras bien hechas joder


----------



## Karev (10 Ene 2020)

No le faltes el respeto al rusito que ha venido a pagarnos las pensiones.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Ene 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> TNPR



Jajajajsjajaja . El de la izquierda se quita las gafas para salir guapo. 

Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EGO (18 Ene 2020)

Pardiez!

¿Como pudo ganar esta gente una guerra mundial contra Alemania?


----------



## GOL (18 Ene 2020)

Hay una boda de pelicula rusa en *Guardianes del dia*. Muy recomendable. La primera parte se llama *Guardianes de la noche*.


----------



## elmegaduque (18 Ene 2020)

Sapo Concho dijo:


>



Minuto 1.

LLega Pazuzu.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (26 Ene 2020)

Son raros de cojones los putos rusos.


----------



## MIP (26 Ene 2020)

El hilo es horo puro


----------



## Tumama (27 Ene 2020)

A ver qué nos dicen los amantes de las eslavas como este al que cito, quien, a pesar de la evidencia demostrada en este hilo, se empeña en seguir en su mundo de fantasía donde hay un lugar llamado Rusia en el que todas las chicas son lindas.



culosucio dijo:


> creo que la rusa mas fea es mas guapa que la española mas guapa





Polirisitas dijo:


>





Por cierto, a pesar de ser 100% cutres, nada mejor que estar acompañado de una mujer que sepa reírse de sí misma y del mundo. Nosotros estamos demasiado acostumbrados a unas que tienen demasiado amor propio y se toman muy en serio (o pretenden ser tomadas de ese modo). Riéndose de sí mismas son capaces de entender que son tan imperfectas como cualquier otra persona, por lo tanto es posible que no sean tan exigentes con su pareja.



Luisa Rey dijo:


>


----------



## Polirisitas (27 Ene 2020)

Sapo Concho dijo:


>



Descojonciante


----------



## angek (27 Ene 2020)

Hacía tiempo que no lloraba riendo. 

Creo que hasta ha caído algo por el pito.


----------



## MINO PONTI (19 Mar 2020)

Este hilo es la puta ostia. Sobre todo me encanta porque destila sencillez. Aquí, si la bigotuda paticorta no se gasta miles de euros en un bodorrio, no es feliz.


----------



## MrYeyo (19 Mar 2020)

Electroencefalografista dijo:


>



Melafo con furia de cosaco


----------



## Tumama (20 Mar 2020)

MINO PONTI dijo:


> Este hilo es la puta ostia. Sobre todo me encanta porque destila sencillez. Aquí, si la bigotuda paticorta no se gasta miles de euros en un bodorrio, no es feliz.



Tal cual. Una tipa que no tenga problemas con ese tipo de boda vale su peso en oro.


----------



## MINO PONTI (20 Mar 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Tal cual. Una tipa que no tenga problemas con ese tipo de boda vale su peso en oro.



Hay una foto por ahí que me recuerda a los cumpleaños ochenteros. Mesa con botellas de Fanta (y unas cuantas de vodka) y una tarta, simple y eficaz.


----------



## DonManuel (21 Mar 2020)

Jjaja, esto es buenísimo!


----------



## DonManuel (21 Mar 2020)

Este es el mejor hilo de Forocoches.


----------



## Polirisitas (26 Mar 2020)

DonManuel dijo:


> Este es el mejor hilo de Forocoches.



Y tú el mas ijopvta de tós tus hermanos


talwc


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2020)

Pues muchas fotos se van a la mierda


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2020)




----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2020)




----------



## Tartufo (1 May 2020)

pongo música para ambientar el hilo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 May 2020)

MINO PONTI dijo:


> Este hilo es la puta ostia. Sobre todo me encanta porque destila sencillez. Aquí, si la bigotuda paticorta no se gasta miles de euros en un bodorrio, no es feliz.



yo veo gente libre.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 May 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Yo veo tarados y culturas inferiores. Aun en nuestro momento de tenebrosa oscuridad, hembrismo e inmigracionismo seguimos estando por encima.
> 
> Ah Europa! Si te hubiese cogido otro hace tiempo, a saber donde estariamos.



a ver en que lugar del mundo puedes coger a la suegra montarla en una carretilla y tirarla a una ciénaga en plena boda.


----------



## Poseidón (1 May 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a ver en que lugar del mundo puedes coger a la suegra montarla en una carretilla y tirarla a una ciénaga en plena boda.



Tienes razon me deje llevar por mi estupida seriedad


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 May 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tienes razon me deje llevar por mi estupida seriedad



no digo que sea una sociedad ideal... pero se echa de menos cosas que ellos aun tienen... ese desfase... ese a que no hay huevos? ... ese meter un oso en casa el tio yuri a ver que cara pone y cosas así.


----------



## angek (25 May 2020)

Upeo.

Me sentía triste y deprimido y gracias a este hilo se me ha curado.

Mucho mejor que viendo al Tripaloski de Hierro :




Edit: Pena de las fotos que ya no están.


----------



## ferro a fondo (3 Jul 2020)

Jodel

Que jrandisiosidad de jilo, que rision todo.

Arriba!!


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Jul 2020)

Esto mejor en el hilo de las chortinas. Son chortinas premium en entorno Vladimir de mierda. Estabamos acostumbrados a chortinas premium en entorno paradisíacos, pero esto es un nuevo concepto.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (3 Jul 2020)

Para el que siempre hace el comentario de buenos pieses.


----------



## Polirisitas (7 Jul 2020)

Hágase
Cúmplase
Ejecútese a puto pelo


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Jul 2020)

y estas para venir necesitan visado?...yo les daba paguita para que se vinieran a ejpaña y no a las moras, negras y voxemitas.


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Jul 2020)

Que asco das hijodelagranputa, cartóñimo tiene razón.

Ducadícese a pelo

Taluec


----------



## Karlb (23 Jul 2020)

Tic tac


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)

Oleg aprueba este hilo. 

Si van a abrir un hilo de temática general vladimir de mierda avisen, tengo toneladas de material eslavo-demigrante como buen hispanistaní casado con una bella dama del este.


----------



## Pall0t (23 Jul 2020)

DERROICIÓN HISPANISTANÍ dijo:


> Oleg aprueba este hilo.
> 
> Si van a abrir un hilo de temática general vladimir de mierda avisen, tengo toneladas de material eslavo-demigrante como buen hispanistaní casado con una bella dama del este.



Me cago en mi puta vida tete....

Havre jailo havre


----------



## Pall0t (23 Jul 2020)

He trabajado en el sector del turismo y flipaba con los pivones que se fockaban sujetos como el Oleg ese de la foto, adefesios que demostraban que la proporcion aurea escasea en general en los hombres de aquellas latitudes. Lo que hace la puta guita.


----------



## Pall0t (23 Jul 2020)

Os cruzais con un Oleg de esos por la noche frente a frente y os devora cual t-rex con esa boca gigante me cago en dios


----------



## Polirisitas (23 Jul 2020)

DERROICIÓN HISPANISTANÍ dijo:


> Oleg aprueba este hilo.
> 
> Si van a abrir un hilo de temática general vladimir de mierda avisen, tengo toneladas de material eslavo-demigrante como buen hispanistaní casado con una bella dama del este.




un turcochino legendario! 


dónde lo habeiyís capturado?

taluec


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> un turcochino legendario!
> 
> 
> dónde lo habeiyís capturado?
> ...



Este homínido es el mítico Oleg Mongol. Aquí le tienes apunto de reventar a hostias a Bazooka Arms, otro frikazo ruso famoso por sus brazos de synthol. Mañana pongo más mierdas aquí o donde toque, sería un puntazo si consiguiéramos un hilo vladimir de mierda con chincheta en la guarde


----------



## el violador de mentes (23 Jul 2020)

En Rusia también hay Ienifers y bakalas


----------



## Austerlitz (23 Jul 2020)

Y muchas acaban así, donde hasta las viejas dan y reciben ostias min 0.58 aunque todo el video es extraordinario


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)

Sasha acaba de salir del trullo y lleva dos semanas rehabilitado sin probar gota de alcohol. Nuestro amigo Oleg le prepara una fantástica recibida junto a otros amigos.


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)

Domo arigatou gozaimasuuuu


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)




----------



## Elzanahorio (23 Jul 2020)

los veo mas tirando a macacos que a hominidos


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)

Aquí a hostia limpia nuestros héroes pelmen, satanista, synthol man, zuluzinho, etc.


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)

Tamayev, Mister cuello Chechenya. Creo que esta aberración genética está haciendo MMA ahora.


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (23 Jul 2020)

Desconozco el contexto de esta simpática señora pero no descartaría que el marido la haya reventado a hostias


----------



## angek (23 Jul 2020)

DERROICIÓN HISPANISTANÍ dijo:


> Tamayev, Mister cuello Chechenya. Creo que esta aberración genética está haciendo MMA ahora.




La virgen, qué cuellacos. Tienen más cuello que un bacalao.

Podrían hacer el remake de Barbarians:


----------



## -Aноñимо- (10 Ago 2020)

Los personajes de la Rusia profunda son otro nivel.

Divertidos, hasta que a uno se le cruza el cable y saca la pipa. El vodka es muy peligroso, chavales.


----------



## bsnas (10 Ago 2020)

Camisa con pantalon de chandal adidas manda betillas.

La versatilidad de una camisa segun el tipo de evento al que vayas unido a la comodidad del pantalon de chandal, puro estilismo sofisticado.


----------



## Polirisitas (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## Polirisitas (10 Sep 2020)

DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR dijo:


> Tamayev, Mister cuello Chechenya. Creo que esta aberración genética está haciendo MMA ahora.




Pero que MMA ni qué leches si ese engendro antes de levantar un brazo (si es que puede) ya lo han desfigurado a piñas


----------



## Polirisitas (10 Sep 2020)

bsnas dijo:


> Camisa con pantalon de chandal adidas manda betillas.
> 
> La versatilidad de una camisa segun el tipo de evento al que vayas unido a la comodidad del pantalon de chandal, puro estilismo sofisticado.




¿ y qué nos dices de este OUTFIT tan elegante como imprescindible en cualquierovsky boda VLADIMIR DE MIERDA que se precie?


----------



## Polirisitas (11 Sep 2020)

Taluecovsky


----------



## Suprimo (11 Sep 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> ¿ y qué nos dices de este OUTFIT tan elegante como imprescindible en cualquierovsky boda VLADIMIR DE MIERDA que se precie?



_¡Pagarse las bandas y el logo de ADIDAS en el traje manda betillas!!!_


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Oct 2020)

Se ve con frecuencia eso de ella obesa y el espárrago. Qué curioso


----------



## Rafa_ (18 Oct 2020)

En la penúltima foto de esta ristra, esa en la que sale un anguililla con una curvy que calza mano de Shaquille O'Neal, mirando ella la tarta con lujuria.

En esa foto puede ser que se encuentre el escote más perrillero que he visto en mi vida. Tiene tetas de oreja de perro salchicha. Madre mia.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2020)

Rafa_ dijo:


> En la penúltima foto de esta ristra, esa en la que sale un anguililla con una curvy que calza una mano de Shaquille O'Neal, mirando ella la tarta con lujuria.
> 
> En esa foto puede ser que se encuentre el escote más perrillero que he visto en mi vida. Tiene tetas de oreja de perro salchicha. Madre mia.









El marido parece recien sacado de un gulag, en Afghanistan hay bodas más dignas a cambio de una cabra


----------



## Rafa_ (18 Oct 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


>



Esta foto es vieja, pero con el impacto que causa el sujeto nunca había caído en un detalle. Que coño es eso que parece el brazo de un sofá pero acaba en pared?


----------



## Polirisitas (18 Oct 2020)

Rafa_ dijo:


> Esto foro es vieja, pero con el impacto que causa el sujeto nunca había caído en un detalle. Que coño es eso que parece el brazo de un sofá pero acaba en pared?



Creo que es eso, el brazo de un sofá que acaba en pared, yo durante un tiempo estuve viendo un cadaver enrollado en una alfombra.



Taluec


----------



## Rafa_ (18 Oct 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> El marido parece recien sacado de un gulag, en Afghanistan hay bodas más dignas a cambio de una cabra



Es que es brutal. He visto mofletes de bulldog más firmes que esas tetas.


----------



## Polirisitas (18 Oct 2020)

Es la jodida novia de shrek en color tocino


----------



## Rafa_ (18 Oct 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Creo que es eso, el brazo de un sofá que acaba en pared, yo durante un tiempo estuve viendo un cadaver enrollado en una alfombra.
> Taluec



O una pata de tiranosaurio...


----------



## Cali (18 Oct 2020)

Rafa_ dijo:


> Esta foto es vieja, pero con el impacto que causa el sujeto nunca había caído en un detalle. Que coño es eso que parece el brazo de un sofá pero acaba en pared?



es un brazo de sofa realmente pero han quitado el respaldo seguramente para usarlo como una cama, o sofa-cama estilo soviet


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Nov 2020)

DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR dijo:


> Oleg aprueba este hilo.
> 
> Si van a abrir un hilo de temática general vladimir de mierda avisen, tengo toneladas de material eslavo-demigrante como buen hispanistaní casado con una bella dama del este.



Turcochino: definición gráfica


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Nov 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> ¿ y qué nos dices de este OUTFIT tan elegante como imprescindible en cualquierovsky boda VLADIMIR DE MIERDA que se precie?



Arreglao pero informal


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (26 Nov 2020)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Turcochino: definición gráfica



He estado cotilleando su Instagram. Tela marinera, qué personaje tan singular. Los decorados, la ropa, los amigos. Es tan sórdido que me fascina.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (8 Dic 2020)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> He estado cotilleando su Instagram. Tela marinera, qué personaje tan singular. Los decorados, la ropa, los amigos. Es tan sórdido que me fascina.



Suba fotos de los mejores momentos


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> TNPR



Gopniks de manual


----------



## Polirisitas (18 Ene 2021)

Grosssssssss


----------



## INE (18 Ene 2021)

Buena gente por lo general. Eso sí, no les intentes llevar el ritmo de ingesta de vodka que puedes acabar muy muy mal.


----------



## EGO (26 Ene 2021)

El tito Hitler tenia razon con los eslavos.

Vaya tribu.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (26 Ene 2021)

Viendo este hilo y dada la situación actual, auguro que las bodas españolas serán de este tipo dentro de muy poco.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (26 Ene 2021)

Yo no tengo cuenta y se hace difícil ver cosas, pero son unos grandes Oleg y su cuadrilla.


----------



## tastas (26 Ene 2021)

Una parte de mi tiene envidia de que se casen tan jóvenes.
La otra se está descojonando. Qué pintas.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (8 Feb 2021)

Ucraniano o ruteno, diría yo.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2021)

Mças chido que nvnca


----------



## Rytec (14 Sep 2021)

@Despotricador


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (15 Sep 2021)

El mejor hilo de Burbuja. UP!


----------



## PORRON (16 Sep 2021)

Como las bodas Paco nada


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Oct 2021)

Este hilo no puede perderse.


----------



## angek (17 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este hilo no puede perderse.



Y que no lo haga.


----------



## PORRON (17 Ene 2022)

Uo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


>



Necesita un exorcismo como minimo.


----------



## Polirisitas (17 Ene 2022)

Br00tal


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Ene 2022)

Tener un caballo en el balcón. M A N D A







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Feb 2022)

Joder encima les hace a todos gracia. Gracias a este hilo sé que si surgiera debo decir no, a una boda Vladimir


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (16 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Joder encima les hace a todos gracia. Gracias a este hilo sé que si surgiera debo decir no, a una boda Vladimir



Cómo vas a decir no? 
Ir a una boda Vladimir una vez en la vida debería ser obligatorio cómo ir a La Meca para los musulmanes. Nadie debería morir sin plantar un árbol, escribir un libro, tener un hijo y asistir a una boda Vladimir.


----------



## viogenes (16 Feb 2022)

Coñas aparte, la mayoría de las fotos despiertan mucha ternura. Personas que ni sabes que existen, intentándolo pasar lo mejor posible durante la boda. Casi todas las bodas a la que he ido en España estaban presididas por la hipocresía y las ganas de aparentar. las bods vladimir me parecen mucho más sanas y espontáneas.


----------



## Polirisitas (25 Feb 2022)

POLE A PELO


----------



## SNB Superstar (25 Feb 2022)

kek


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Mar 2022)

Boda Vladimir de mierda de Arsen Pavlov (alias "Motorola"), uno de los líderes de los separatistas de Donbas. Motorola es el gañan que tiene el brazo en cabestrillo:




Por cierto que ahí se estaba cansando con una coneja cuando tenía a su mujer y a su hijo de 5 años en Rusia.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Mar 2022)

Hay vídeo y todo del enlace Vladimir de mierda:


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (14 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Boda Vladimir de mierda de Arsen Pavlov (alias "Motorola"), uno de los líderes de los separatistas de Donbas. Motorola es el gañan que tiene el brazo en cabestrillo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 973458
> 
> ...



O él es pequeño o ella es gigante. Qué desproporción


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Mar 2022)

un poco de música ambiental.


----------



## Polirisitas (14 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> un poco de música ambiental.



Veyo y subo



tañuec


----------



## SNB Superstar (15 Mar 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Veyo y subo
> 
> 
> 
> tañuec



¿?

Taluhez


----------



## Polirisitas (15 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> Taluhez



Sospecho que está ustec entre la lista de los hicnorados de ratonac


fuifafo fuef


----------



## SNB Superstar (15 Mar 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Sospecho que está ustec entre la lista de los hicnorados de ratonac
> 
> 
> fuifafo fuef



La de tenjo de hijnorada dhezde que me de digo que de era coñocalba.


----------



## Polirisitas (15 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> La de tenjo de hijnorada dhezde que me de digo que de era coñocalba.



Son ciertas estas dvrísimas declaracionhez @Ratona001 ?


----------



## SNB Superstar (15 Mar 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Son ciertas estas dvrísimas declaracionhez @Ratona001 ?



La de tenjo en el hijnore, no de puede de leerme jaminju


----------



## il banditto (15 Mar 2022)

hace años, en la zona suroeste de ucrania, cerca de la frontera con hungría, en mukachevo concretamente, visitando un castillo coincidí con una boda anatoly de mierda que estaban varios de los invitados (y la novia) bebiendo licor casero aka palinka en el parking con el maletero de un puto lada naranja setentero lleno de botellas, recuerdo que nos dieron unos chupitazos      joder seguro que si me pongo a buscar en algun disco duro externo encuentro las fotos


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Mar 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> hace años, en la zona suroeste de ucrania, cerca de la frontera con hungría, en mukachevo concretamente, visitando un castillo coincidí con una boda anatoly de mierda que estaban varios de los invitados (y la novia) bebiendo licor casero aka palinka en el parking con el maletero de un puto lada naranja setentero lleno de botellas, recuerdo que nos dieron unos chupitazos      joder seguro que si me pongo a buscar en algun disco duro externo encuentro las fotos



Por tu madre busca esa mierda que eso tiene que merecer la pena verlo.


----------



## Polirisitas (3 May 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> La de tenjo en el hijnore, no de puede de leerme jaminju









@Ratona001 Aqui hay tema pero vamos


----------



## Polirisitas (9 Ago 2022)

Up a pelo


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Ago 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Up a pelo



De consije más fotos o bídrios y de re hanima hezte jlorioso jailo jaminju.


----------



## Soundblaster (9 Ago 2022)

hilo mitiquerrimo, menos upeos y más fotos.


----------



## Karlb (9 Ago 2022)

Ha desaparecido mucho material de este hilo.


----------



## Mentefria2 (10 Ago 2022)

Que jran hilo.


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Ago 2022)

@Archibald


----------



## Archibald (17 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> @Archibald



El este de Europa es basura, este hilo lo demuestra.


----------



## Polirisitas (3 Oct 2022)

br00tal


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (17 Oct 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1214057
> 
> 
> br00tal



Eso es un travolo no me jodas


----------



## vagodesigner (17 Oct 2022)

Y un hard bass 88 de entrada al banquete


----------



## Polirisitas (18 Oct 2022)

¿@Ratona001 tienes el coño calbo o peludisimo?


----------



## SNB Superstar (18 Oct 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> ¿@Ratona001 tienes el coño calbo o peludisimo?



Ha el menos de ace hun haño y medio o dos de hera coñocalba.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Karlb (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



joder casillas que desmejorado


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mas Pauer (17 Dic 2022)

Qué locura de fotos


----------



## Araco (18 Dic 2022)

Mi aporte al mejor jailo de guarderia.


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

recordad que vienen a salvarnos del malvado NWO....


----------

